# Objects that represent your past/present/future



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

I have a speech tomorrow and I need to bring in 3 items that represent my past, present, and future. I can't think of anything I'm wondering if I could copy someone elses idea


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

For me:

Past- a stuffed animal, my journal, or a photo album .

Present: My name badge from work, maybe a more recent picture of my family, a photo of where i live.

Future: Perhaps a map of California because that is where I want to move. Maybe my bills for my student loan and credit cards because I will be paying them off for years. Or an empty baby book because I want kids.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks for replying. The map idea sounds really good


----------

